# Browser woes.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yesterday, all of a sudden, I could not get Safari browser to operate....and still cannot. Anyone else having trouble. Chrome works fine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No, working all day yesterday. No issues today either....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is safari on IPad...


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Safari working on Mac, iPad and iPhone here.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Safari working on I-Pad and here, use something else on other equipment. eg on computer (IE) and smart phone (INK).

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Safari has not worked on this site for me in a long time. It was the only browser I had installed. I downloaded Chrome to be able to make it back here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm. I may have picked up some kind of virus. I will look into it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Back in business. I think I must have had something viral as I went into Safari and manually quit Safari and then restarted Safari and I am good. I have never had that to happen before on my Mac laptop.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve had adds on this site or others do something funky and make the site come up blank on safari. Have to restart Safari to fix.


----------

